#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Onverw8 in je leven!!

## Zina_Naual

Ik begin met het verhaal:

Sarah,naual,ilham en doenya ging naar Rotterdam ,Ze gingen lkkr shoppen..

Wejouuu moet je sien....weet je hoe mooi jurk!! zegt sarah.Watte een jurk ...kom we gaan kijken hoeveel het kost!! zegt ilham  :hihi:  . Is goed...
We gingen naar vero moda..Sarah pakt een jurk en kijkt een prijs..Whaaat soveel geld man alleen voor deze jurk pfff ieg kaaskop...gaga beetjuh goedkoper maken!!  :motorzaag:  Rustig zegt doenya en nauall pfff..rustig geen aanval...

Majah k gaa ik ga binnenkort weer verder schrijven maar k wil weten wat je ervan vindt !!


koes koes me(K)

----------


## Zina_Naual

whahahhaha Marruecos  :knipoog:  



huh rustig..ik doe al hele tijd rustig segt sarah  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nou niet egt segt ilham...Ow jah hep je soms bewijs?? jaaa segt ilham.Ilham ging sarah nadoen en we lachen in de deuk  :tong uitsteken:  ....
Het is al laat..we gingen terug naar onse eigen plaats Amsterdam.

_Doenya en ilham zijn zussen,,Sarah en naual sijn beste vriendin..._ 

Doenya ,sarah,naual en ilham nemen elkaar afscheid in Amsterdam..
Doenya ging met ilham naar huis...

Moeder(fatima) zag dat doenya en ilham wat veels gekocht in Rotterdam..

Moeder: Wat is dat.....  :oog:  
Doenya: Mam...ik en ilham ging met sarah en naual shoppen in Rotterdam das weet je tog of niet??
Moeder :Neeij das wist k niet..
Ilham: duhh mam...je hept geheugenverlies..je wordt ouwe oma  :lekpuh:  
Moeder: whaat..se3ma ik wordt oma...neeij nog niet..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Doenya: whahaha nog niet..skkr over 100 jaar!!  :knipoog:  
Moeder: whehehe....doenya....w8 maar af!!
Doenya: kom maar mam sullen we vechten  :lekpuh:  ??
Moeder: neeij sid naar je kamer.....en ga je kandoera aan ...
Doenya: waarom?
Moeder: omdat je gaat met mij helpen in de keuken...
Ilham : lkkr voor juh doenyaaatjuhh  :lekpuh:  
Moeder: jij ook ilham!!
Ilham : whaat ik..euhm ik hep veel huiswerk en s0w..
Moeder: geen smoesje... 

Doenya en ilham ging naar de kamer,ze slapen samen in de kamer..
opeens hoor doenya een geklopt bij de deur van de kamer..
doenya deed de deur open..(ilias is broer van doenya en ilham)

Doenya: ILIAS WAT WIL JE?? :Mad: 
ilias: huhhhh hoe was het??  :blij:  
doenya: wat hep je nou over??
ilham: jah man ieg sukkel..
ilias: whehehe noem je mij sukkel...  :blij:  
ilham: jaah omdat je sow bent!!
doenya: seg dan!!
ilias: euhmmm.....hoe was het in rotterdam?
doenya  :blozen: ohh leuk....  :knipoog:  
ilias: okeey hoes is met sarah en naual?
doenya: goed..en??
ilias: ooh nikss hoor...
ilham: huh waarom wil je dat wten??
ilias: ga je niks aan!!
doenya en ilham: JAA JE BENT VERLIEFD!!  :stout: 
ilias: neeij hoor :blozen: 

hij ging weg naar hem vriend (samir).

doenya en ilham ging met moeder helpen..eindelijk was het klaar..pfff
ilham ging msnen met naual en sarah in 1 venter van 3 deelnemers::

*ilham*: heeeeeeeey sgatjuhhh in0eee(K)
(L) love (L) :heeey ilham allus goed..
*ilham*: jaa naual en met joew??
Sarah:en ik dang??:P:P
*ilham*: whahahaha miskiena en met jouw sarah??
(L) love (L): jaah heel goed vandaag was leuk hea :knipoog: 
Sarah: jaaah man egt lachen..pfff
*ilham*: jaah skkr we lachen om jouw... :grote grijns: 
Sarah: hoes0w...
(L) love (L): hoe je reageert van de jurk....
Sarah: jaah ik spreek waarheid tog:P
*ilham*: duhh als je wil goedkoper kleren kopen kun je maar beter bii wibra of zeeman...
(L) love (L): typische marokkanen :knipoog:  :knipoog: 
Sarah: jaah doeiii:@
*ilham*: jaah tog:P:P
(L) love (L): skkr majah k moet gaaan :frons: 
Sarah: hoes0w??
*ilham*: jaah man hoes0w??
(L) love (L): halloo we heppen een pta voor morgen...want morgen is maandag dan heppen we sgool:@
*ilham* :blozen: ooh jaaah majh k gaa ook :tong uitsteken: 
Sarah: me 2..

Offline....

Ilham segt tegen doenya: heey morgen is maandag wollah k hep geen zin in naar sgool..al die kaaskop sgool pfff
doenya:whahahaha moet wel t is belangrijk voor je toekomstige baan... :knipoog: 
ilham: whehehe....geen zin man..pff
doenya: komt wel goed...:P:P

moeder roept doenya wel 10 keer..
doenya ging naar beneden en segt: whaaat!!
moeder: doenya...je gaat morgen naar tante Aicha
doenya: waar0m?
moeder: ooh wil je niet naar je eigen familie??
doenya: jaja is goed mam naar je zin..

opeens ging de bel...moeder deed het deur open..
daar was ilias met onbekende jongen( brahim)

ilias: doenyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa en ilhaaaaaaaaaam komt nu!!!
ilham en doenya haast naar beneden lopen..

ilham : whaat....hep je soms zwever meegeneomen??
doenya geeft klap op ilham hoofd..
doenya: ben je mal??
ilham: jaa k ben mal hep je mis mee??
doenya: jaah skkrrr
ilham : oow das wist k niet  :knipoog:  

brahim ging naar doenya en segt:
heeey zina hoes is met juh?
doenya: jaah enmet jouw??
brahim : goedd

_Doenya en ilham mag jongens niet want jongens verraad te veel en liegt te veel....._ 

vader is thuis en segt tegen ilham :grote grijns: ochter in0eeee allus g0ed??
ilham: jaaa opa met mij gaat goed..:P:P
vader: ikk opa?? :vreemd: 
ilham: jaa want je vrouw heeft geheugenverlies..

moeder: ewa saffiii ilham temsjoen....
ilham: llkr voor je  :lekpuh:  

ilias vraagt aaan doenya en ilham of wil mee naar restuarants met brahim voor gezelligheid..
ilham wil graag mee se3ma gratis eten  :knipoog:  
maar doenya zat te twijfelen.....





Wordt vervolgd!!!(K)

----------


## Zina_Naual

iedereen w8 antwoord van doenya...

doenya segt van: liever niet want k hep soveels huiswerk...enne..

ilias segt van : okeey is goed en ilham ga je mee?
ilham : nou ik blijf liever met doenya... :grote grijns: 

ilias en brahim ging weg...onderweg in auto van ilias..

ilias: k snap egt niet..wat is er met doenya geneurd normaals gaat sij altijd mee?!!
brahim : ik weet niet...miskien..
ilias: euhm...
brahim: w8 ik wil nog iets vertellen ..al jaren hep ik niks tegen jouw gesegd want k wil geen problemen..
ilias: seg dan!!
brahim: ik ben al jaren op je susje doenya...
ilias: whaaat ieg wollah??  :Smilie:  
brahim:  :blozen: 
ilias: s0ww dan sorg ik dat je en doenya in concact ...
brahim: liever niet..
ilias: hoes0w niet??
brahim: nou doenya mag self weten en jij hoeft niet bepalen ..
ilias: jaah okeey dat snap ik ook wel.....majah..
brahim: laat maar komt wel goed..

brahim d8: wejou  :huil:  k hou kapot van doenya maar k weet sekker dat doenya niet met mij wil.....

ilias: brahim,brahim..
brahim: ooh what??
ilias:  :stout:  denk je aan doenya??
brahim: euhmm...waar0m wil je weten van mii gedachten??
ilias: oooh gewoon als je niet wil is goed...

thuis:

ilham ging naar doenya....what hep je??
waarom zat je twijfelen??
doenya: ik wil niks met barhim...tfoee
ilham: huh hep je soms met hem??
doenya: neeeij maar hij is player gaga k wil niks met players...
ilham: weet k maar graaaaaaaaattis eten man...pff
doenya: kan me schelen...


Volgende dag: doenya en ilham ging naar mbo sgool..
doenya laatste jaar en ilham 3de jaar..maar sarah en naual 2de jaar..

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey doenyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa w8888!!
doenya ging omdraaien en sag 2 meisje ging rennen naar haar toe that was sarah en naual..

naual hijgde: wow ..hoor je mij niet??
doenya: wel....wat is er??
naual: ooww nikss ik wil met je meelopen:P
sarah: ieg mens..
naual: hou je bek!!
ilham: hep je tegen mij??
naual: neeij tegen kutwijf sarah..
ilham: halloo sarah is mii sgat...
naual: oow ja en k dan??
doenya: ho ho kappen nou ieg kinderachtige stelletjuhh
naual ,sarah,ilham: whahahahahahahahhaha jaaah skkr van groep 1:P:P
doenya: :moe: 
heeeYY zinnnaaaa allus g0ed?? (broer evn naual)..(khalid)
doenya: jaah en met jouw:P?
khalid: jaaah goed 
doenya:hamdl dan :grote grijns: 
khalid: welke les hebben we hierna?? :moe: 
doenya: nederlands...tfoee leraar van de lomp....
khalid :whahah gelukkig saten we samen in de klas...:P
doenya: ooh jaah hoes0w eigenlijk...
khalid: nou je noemt leraar niet van de lomp maar lompekoe whahahahah weet je hoe goed man whahahaha
doenya: yeahhh ik ben beste dan naual ,ilham,sarah!!
naual: whehehe ben je soms beste dan ik?
doenya: yep :grote grijns: 
naual: neeij hoor.....
doenya: hoes0w niet?
naual: nouuu....hoeveel 1+1=??
doenya: pffff...2!!
naual: whahaha fout!!
doenya: wheheeh met je praatjuhh
naual: 5 want je hept 5 vingers dan seg je 1 vinger 1.....2 vinger...plus....3 vinger.....1.... 4 vinger ...=......5 vinger.....2!!! dan hep je tog 5!!:P:P
doenya: hahaha lach me uit man kan me schelen aah mosibaa
naual: se3ma noem je mij mosiba duuhh k ben zwever :wijs: 
ilham en sarah: hou je bek!!!
doenya: ik??
khalid lacht hele tijd...
naual: of ik??
ilham en sarah : jullie tweee!!!
naual en doenya: IS g0ed:P:P

toen ging het bel....

naual en sarah ging naar lokaal 10 ..wiskunde..
ilham ging met naima in de aula zitten want se heppen tussenuur...pff

doenya ging samen met khalid naar lokaal 20...nederlands...

lompekoe: okeeey dames en heren ...pak je boek voorschijn!!
doenya: meneeer...mag ik ff naar wc??
lompekoe: pech had je maar eerder moet gaan en voor de les!!
doenya: jaah maar k kan niks te doen..want nu is opeens mii blaas vol en ik hep egt egt nodig!!
lompekoe: jaja k geloof je niet..
doenya: okeey dan dan plas ik wel mii onderbroek...
khalid: neeeeeeij sojuist string!!
doenya: hou je bek man aah sahbii!!
lompekoe: ho ho hier wordt geen buitenlandse taal gesproken:@:@ en doenya je ma naar wc...
doenya: hoef niet.....
lompekoe: huh je wou tog gaan..
doenya: jaaah maar nu niet wnat eerst d8 ik dat ik nodig hebt en nu blijkt dat hoeft niet.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
lompekoe:  :boos:  okeeey doenya naar je zin
doenya: okeey is goed...ging weg naar wc

even later doenya ging terug..

lompekoe: waarom was je weg naar wc...je hebt niet nodig??
doenya: jah maar je segt tegen mij naar je zin!!
dus ik wil wel naar wc:P

heel klas begint : OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW



SHUT UP JULLIE ALLEMAAL..AAH BRUTALE JOCHIEE...zegt lompekoe  :boos: 
doenya: eehh beetjuhh respect tegen iedereen... :grote grijns: 
lompekoe: oke nu .. doenya zit!!
doenya: hoef niet s0w schreeuwen hoor....
lompekoe: oke oke.. is goed maar we gaan beginnen...

doenya d8: jaah skkr beginnen over koe praten!!! ieg lompekoe....  :boos:  

de lesuur was voorbij .......

----------


## Zina_Naual

Zal k ff verder???  :grote grijns:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Pfff eindelijk de sgooldag om....pfff...

doenya en khalid is druk in gesprek...

naual rent naar doenyaaa....

naual: doenya kom nu snel...
doenya: wat is er??
naual: er is gevecht  :wow:  
doenya: wie??
naual: nouu sarah ging vechten met bitch meisje,,,
doenya: whaaat..en ilham?/
naual: jaah is bij sarah...
doenya: okeey kom....

sarah ging verrot schelden tegen bitch meisje(jolanda verraad meisje van heel sgool).

ilham ging mee bemoeien...

doenya :heeey wat is er??
sarah:  :boos:  wej0uuuu ik haaat jolandaa wie heeft sow st0mme naam bed8??!!
doenya: seg wat is er nou gebeurd!!
ilham: hallooo sij noemt ons viese marokkaan is dat normaal  :boos: ??
naual: ieg wollah tfoeee kk hoer!!!

doenya: eeey bitch...
bitch: ik?
doenya: jaah jij ieg wie anders??
bitch: oooh waarom noem je mi bitch?
doenya: ooh mag dat niet..is soms verboden??
bitch: ah...tegen mij wel ja!!
doenya: en trouwens je hoeft niet bepalen wollah als je weer doet ....ook al tegen ilham ,sarah en naual dan maak k met mii vrienden je af!!!
bitch: oohh dat zal wel...
doenya: geloof je mij niet?? is g0ed
bitch: ah viese marokkaan die je het bent!!
doenya: ooohh ik ben marokkaan...hep je soms mis mee!!
en trouwens jij dan?? viese kaaskop aah kehba ,,sahbii :boos: 
bitch: aah noem je mii geen kaaskop  :boos: 
doenya: dan moet je ook niet tegen ons viese marokkaan seggen!!!

khalid zag dat er ruzie onstaan en hij ging naar doenya ..

khalid: heey meis wat is er??
doenya: wejouuu ik haat haar viese kk hoer tfoeee ieg mens!!
khalid: wat heeft sij gesegd??
doenya: wil je weten??
khalid: jaah duhh anders hep ik niet aan jouw gevraagd!!
doenya: viese marokkaan is dat normaal...
khalid: whaaaat  :boos: ....

khalid ging naar jolanda en verkoppt een pak slaag toen kreeg jolanda een bloedneus...

doenya ,ilham,naual,sarah: OOOOOOOOOw yes dat hep je verdient man!!!
ilham: duhhh k waarschuwt jou....focken met allochtonen wordt je dood!!!
naual: pff skrrr 100 procent..
sarah: of in ziekenhuis belanden... :Wink: 
doenya: whahahahahahah

t0en ging naual en doenya naar winkelcentrum..want ilham en sarah heeft druk...geen tijd me ons mee te gaan..

naual en doenya ging naar h&m winkel...

Wooow weet je hoe mooi broek man wollahhila!!! zegt doenya.
naual: jajajaja gefeliciteerd man :knipoog: 
doenya: hoes0w...
naual: kijk je achter.....  :Iluvu:  
doenya: wie ?? wollah als meisje vind k ok maar jongens....pfff :moe: 
naual: kijk n0u!!!

doenya ging omdraaien en zag........


Wordt vervolg!!

----------


## Zina_Naual

Brahim!!!

doenya d8 :tfoeee laat me ff rust man!!!

hoi zegt doenya.
heey sgat in0e zegt doenya.
ooh ben ik je sgat...nou ik denk niet h00r zegt doenya.
okeey is g0ed waar is ilias? zegt brahim.
huh halloo hij zit bij jouw klas...zegt doenya :cheefbek: 
oohh jaah majah k gaa zegt brahim...

brahim ging weg...doenya d8 van huh alleen vragen voor ilias?? ieg sukkel....

naual: tf0ee praat met hem weet juh hoe hij lkkr ding is!!  :maf2:  
doenya: weet k maar k praat liever niet...
naual: hoes0w niet??
naual: omdat hij is player...??
doenya: jaaah daar0m
naual: maarre stel dat niet s0w is en dan....
doenya: weet k veeel
naual: okeey lama...
doenya: hehe je bent egt para man
naual: :hihi:  weet k...

doenya ging broek kopen en daarna ging sij met naual naar mac...

binnen in mac...

naual:heey soek een plek...wel dichtbij de raam  :hihi: 
doenya: jaja is goed kutwijf  :knipoog: 
naual: ik ga effe bestellen ok!!
doenya: jaaa!!

doenya ging plek soeken..hehe al gevonden!! dan ging sij zitten...w8 op naual..maar zij hoor geschreeuw ens0w.....missgien is wel naual...

sij ging naar naual en sag dat sij druk besig met jongen...

doenya: heeey wat doe jij hier?/
jongen: heey sisster in0e
doenya: ilias :slik!: 
ilias: jaa :grote grijns: 
naual: hooo w8 effe.....is hij je broer...doenya??
doenya: jaah hij is mii broer...
naual: huh....
doenya: ilias waarom ging je naual latigvallen...??
ilias: euhmmm eerlijk zeggen?/
doenya: jaaa !!
naual: seg ff dan
ilias: omdat k ben al jaren op naual...sij is egt alles voor mij!! :Iluvu: 
naual:  :blozen: ....
doenya: whahahhaha maar dat is niet s0w goede manier...
ilias : weet k....sorrie naual...
naual: zand erover.... :blozen: 
doenya: majah ga we nou zitten eten:P??
naual: skkrrr
ilias: k gaaa meisiiee
doenya en naual: doeiiii

doenya en naul ging zitten en doenya kreeg een bericht op haar mobiel:

heeey sgat...mag k ff tel nummer van naul please??? xxxx je brother ilias... 

doenya d8...tuurlijk want ik wil wel leuk dat naual later mii schoonzusje  :tong uitsteken:  

doenya ging terug schrijven...naual segt tegen doenya...
moet je horen!!!.....


Wordt vervolgd!!

----------


## Zina_Naual

Er is meisje...marokkaan hea!! sij is 18 en sij gaat trouwen met man 30 jaar oud uit marokko...wej0uu.... :Confused: 

doenya zegt: meen je niet..egt jong man majah liefde is wel belangrijk ewa zina :Wink: 
naual: jaaah das waar...opeen ging haar mobiel..naual d8 wie ging mij bellen??
naual neemt op....

naual: hallo??
ilias: heeeeeey zina in0ee
naual: wie ben jij?
ilias: broer van doenya  :Wink: 
naual: ooow okeyy  :blozen: 
ilias:majah sgat in0e allus g0ed?
naual: jaaah en met jouw?
ilias:met mij ging heel goed  :Wink: 
naual: hoes0w eigenlijk??
ilias: n0uu sinds ik je kent....wow!!
naual: ohhh jaah seg dan!!
ilias: omdat k van je hou  :kusgrijs: 
naual: is dat waar??
ilias: wollah als je niet mij gelooft da vraag maar self aan doenya of ilham...
naual: ja ja is g0ed k geloof je...
ilias: wil je met me ....afspraakje..... :argwaan: 
naual: Okeeey is g0ed..wanneer?
ilias: euhmmm vrijdag om 19:00..
naual: waar ga we heen dan?
ilias: naar restuarants..wat anders :Wink: 
naual: okeey is goed doeii zina..
ilias: doeii ik hou van je  :kusgrijs: 
naual : me 2...

gesprek is gesloten...

doenya: noem je zina...tegen wie?/
naual: ohh gaat je niks aan..
doenya:  :Wink:  k wist wel,,,
naual: huh wie dan??
doenya: euhmmmm seg ik ff niet..
naual: oke dan...

naual en doenya ging naar huis..

naual thuis:

haaaaaaaaaaay mam allus g0ed??
moeder: ewa naual wat is er met je??
naual: hoes0w?
moeder: je bloosst!!
naual: euhmm weet k niet hoor en belt naar sarah...

sarah: halloo?
naual: what hallo ken je mij niet ??
sarah: heeey naual sgatjuhh in0e allus g0ed??
naual : jaaaah en met yoew??
sarah: goed euhm volgens mij iets gebeurd of sojuist niet??
naual: jaaah ilias heeft me gevraag om uitgaan  :Wink: 
sarah: ieg wollah??? broer van doenya en ilham??
naual: jaaah man wist k niet...
sarah: duhh je bent siek in je hoofd  :Wink: 
naual: ohhh jaaah....
intussen werd sij geroepd door haar moeder...
naual :blozen: oww ik moet ophangen k spreek je morgen wel...
sarah :is g0ed zinaa

gesprek is gesloten...

naual ging naar beneden ..
wat is er??
moeder: ewa naual....hep je niet gehoord??
naual: mam seg ....what??
moeder: euhmmmm je nigt gaat trouwen met jongen uit haarlem..
naual: welke nicht??
moeder: somaya..
naual: oooww seg dan ff geleiciteerd.. :grote grijns: 
moeder: neeeij je gaat met mij meee naar bruiloft...
naual: wanneer?
moeder: zaterdag..
naual: ja ja is goed mam...


doenya thuis:


hoooi mam!!!
what hooi mam seg dan ff salam yemmam...zegt moeder
doenya: salam yemmam is dat beter??
moeder: jaaah heel beter en trouwens wat is er met ilias??
doenya: hoe bedoel je??
moeder: nou als ik segt dan luister hij niet want hij zat maar te dromen....
doenya: weet k niet....

dan kwam ilham thuis van haar werk...

heeeeeeeeeey mammieee en doenyaatjuhhh :Wink: 
moeder: wejouu k wordt siek van jouw..
ilham: als je siek bent maar waarom lag je niet in ziekenhuis??
moeder: waga temsjoen waga ilham!!
doenya ging lachen en vader ook behalve ilias..
ilham ging naar ilias...
y000 whats up?? mii brohter...zegt ilham
ilias:hoi...
ilham: what hoi??? wat is er met jou??
ilias: pff niks dat segt iedereen man!!
ilham ging fluisteren tegen ilias oor....
duuhh omdat jij bent verliefd op naual is dat waar?? :Smilie: 
ilias is erg geschrokken...
ilias :euhmm jaaah :blozen: 
ilham: wist k wel  :Wink: 
ilias: weet juh k gaa naar me vriend samir!!
iedereen segt  :blozen: keey is g0ed ewa beslemaaa

doenya ging naar ilham en segt :kom we gaan naar kamer!!
ilham snapt niks van.... :Confused: 


wordt vervolgd.........

----------


## Zina_Naual

Ilham d8..wat nou weer waht wil doenya mij vertellen??

ze is bij de kamer..

doenya:heey moet je horen!!
ilham: seg dan??
doenya: nou naual gaat uitgaan met ilias...missgien wordt naual onse schoonsusje :Wink: 
ilham: whahahahahah inschallah :Wink: 
doenya: majah tog leuk liefde??
ilham: jah man majah we hebben geen vriendjuhh whahaha :Wink: 
doenya: what hep jij nou??
ilham: wejouu je weet wel dat ik werk samen met me klasgenoot mo...
doenya: jaaah en??
ilham: jaah was egt lachen man  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
doenya: oooh jaaah seg dan  :Wink: 
ilham: kijk....
doenya: ik kijk al...... :grote grijns: 
ilham: hou je bek man...wil je weten??
doenya: jaaah skkr sgat
ilham: okeeey....

ilham ging naar de werk en zag mo ..ze gingen samen naar de werk en baas komt en zegt tegen ilham: heeey ilham je moet iets harder werken...en jij ook mo niks babbelen hea :Wink: 
ilham d8 van huh hoe bedoel je???
maaar mo zegt van: we werken heeel hard ..egt egt heel hard....
baas: mooi s0w blij om te horen...
mo: skkr weet je niet waarom??
baas: neeij??
mo: kijk ik en ilham moet elke dag met ezel naar de werk om water te brengen want je drinkt te veel water :Wink: 
ilham: jaaah skkkr egt waterverslaafd!!
baas: huh drink ik te veel water??
mo : sekkerr
baas: weet je nu drinkt ik wel een bier :grote grijns: 
mo: jaah maar dat is een plas van ezel :Wink: 
ilham: whahahahah geel duhh!!!
baas: aan de werk jullie 2!!:P

dat was het...

doenya: whahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahaha hhahahahahahahahahhahahahahah wejou ik lach me stuk man..
ilham: jah man k oook weet je erg is...mo heeft baas betrapt met water!!!
doenya: whahahahah wejou wollah egt goed man :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
ilham: :stout: 



VOLGENDE DAG:::::  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

doenya heeft vrij vandaag ..oeff gelukkig geen sgool man  :stout: 

maar ilham moet wel naar de school met sarah en naual..

Op sgool...

ilham:: heeeeeeeeeeeeeey mii schoonsusje ...
naual: ah kehba doe effe normaal...
sarah: jaah k wist wel...naual...je bent smoor verliefd op ilias...
naual: jah en ..hij is mijn lkkr ding en trouwens ben je soms jarloers??
sarah : neeeij hoor  :stout: 
ilham: me broer..lkkr ding ieuuuww viese smaak hep je!!!
naual: nou en.....kan me schelen wat je ervan vindt...!!
sarah: vrijdag...ZOENEN ZOENEN MAAK ME GEKK!! :kusgrijs: 
naual: HOU JE BEK!!!
ilham: whahahhahah ieg sukkel jullie 2!!
Opeens hoort ilham: HEEEY ILHAM SGAT IN0EE :kusgrijs: 
dat was mo..haar klasgenoot...
ilham:yooo mo gisteren was egt lachen man...
naual: huh...wat nou weer...???
sarah: zeggg pleasee...
mo: als ilham wilt dan ga ik wel vertellen maar niet.... :jammer: 
ilham: neeeij mo!!
mo: is g0ed :grote grijns: 
naual: whYYY not??
sarah: duhhh hun heeft iets met elkaar... :stout: 
ilham: whaaat wij wheheheh dat hep je skkr gedroomd...
sarah: neeeij jullie heppen gesoend...mwahhh mwahhhh ''mo egt heerlijk man oef oef''
ilham wordt zat ging achterna rennen..sarah ging rennen en schreeuwt door de gang:NAUALLLL HELPPPP WOLLAHHILAAAA!!!
naual en mo: whahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha
ilham pakt sarah..
ilham hijgde: wagaa hoe druft je sow te doen??
sarah: euhmmmm weet k niet meer......:S
ilham: tfoeee k haat jou!!
sarah:  :stout: 

toen ging de bel..sarah ging met naual naar de les... en ilham met mo naaar de les van wiskunde...kut vrouw  :fuckit2:  


WORDT VERVOLGD!!

----------


## Zina_Naual

In de les van ilham::

kut vrouw: hooi ilham allus goed :grote grijns: ?
ilham: jaa en met jou?  :moe:  
kut vrouw: okeey mooi s0w majah we gaan beginnen..
mo: jaah skkr praten over haar kindern...pff  :moe:  
ilham: geen zin  :moe:  
kut vrouw: oooh mi dochter......
ilham: mevrouw please bek houden over je dochter want we heppen tog wiskunde en niet je dochter!!
mevrouw :blozen: keeey daar gaat ie weeer!!
mo: what?
ilham:???
mevrouw: met wiskunde!!
mo en ilham: ooooh pfff...

De lesdag is voorbiii en ilham en mo ging babbelen over kut vrouw...
naual en sarah komt...

naual: heeey...
sarah:yoooo!!:P
ilham: yooo whats up?? :hihi: 
naual: majah k gaaaa zina :stout: 
ilham: waarom??
sarah: duuh afspraak met ilias...
ilham: tog om 19:00??
naual: gaat nie door we gaan nu!! doeiii  :kusgrijs: 
mo schreeuwt: DOEII VEEL PLESIERR!!
naual steekt middelvinger op!!
ilham en sarah: whahahahha aah wieliee..k ben nieuwsgierig man
mo: missgien,,,,,je weet wel
ilham: zoenen zekker wel...meer niet...

naual ging naar buiten en zag ilias auto en ging naar ilias auto toe....

Wordt vervolgd

----------


## Zina_Naual

naual ging instappen en en zegt van:
naual: hooi sgatjuhhhh en toen gaf ilias een kus aan naual op haar voorhoofd  :love2:  
ilias:heeij sgatjuhh ik heb je gemist  :Wink: 
naual: ieg wollah???:O
ilias: tuurlijk anders had k nii gevraagd om mee uit te gaan  :Wink: 
naual: gagag hoef nii  :tong uitsteken: 
ilas: wuahahhahaha al te laat zina  :stout:  

ze reden naar de italiaanse restaurant.................

INTUSSEN OP SGOOL:
mo: majahh sgat we sijn lekker uit man  :Wink: 
ilham: huh noem je mii sgat???
sarah: of bij mij??
mo: :O niks
ilham: okeej ...ik gaa meisieeee
mo: waarom??
ilham: gewoon , lkkr naar huis.
sarah:  :hihi:  zkkrs.
Mo: okeej sgat doeiiii :Smilie: 

ilham ging weg naar huis 
sarah zegt tegen mO dat sij ook naar huis gaat.
Dat vind mo ok! mo ging hem vrienden uithangen.

italiaanse restaurant......
naual en ilias praat egt over alles. Opeens segt ilias: ik moet iets vertellen!:O
naual: ???
ilias: euhmmm...... lieve sgat van me . ik hou kapot veel van jou  :kusgrijs:  wil je met mii verkering??
naual: euhmm...is goewd :grote grijns: 
ilias: :grote grijns: 

het is al laat, ilias brengt naual thuis mar naual wil uitstappen en ilias pakt haar arm vast en segt: sgat vergeet je niet iets??

naual: what dan??
toen kwam ilias gesicht dichterbij bij naual gesicht totdat hun lippen met elkaar aanraakt en ze soenen vol met de liefde..........  :love2:   :blauwe kus:  

WORDT VERVOLGD..........................................

----------


## Zina_Naual

Ewaa mensen.... :Wink: 

Zal ik ff verder gaan???

ik wil weten.... :jammer: 

majah...laterZZ

kuSsiee mOii.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## Zina_Naual

eeey meiden 
krijg ik geen reacties ofso000
ewa schrijf ik verhaal om niks 
ewa sidsid
larterzzzzz

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:blozen:  Sorry dat ik dit zo moet zeggen..
Maar ik denk dat je geen reactie krijgt omdat je het verhaal overdreven vertel. Voorbeeld:

Wejouuu moet je sien....weet je hoe mooi jurk!! zegt sarah.Watte een jurk ...kom we gaan kijken hoeveel het kost!! zegt ilham . Is goed...
We gingen naar vero moda..Sarah pakt een jurk en kijkt een prijs..Whaaat soveel geld man alleen voor deze jurk pfff ieg kaaskop...gaga beetjuh goedkoper maken!! Rustig zegt doenya en nauall pfff..rustig geen aanval...

Gewoon fake toch?
En dan nog iets. Je let er totaal niet op hoe je iets brengt. Dan heb ik het over je spellingsfouten ( waar ik me aan irriteer ). 

Maar goed, kijk zelf maar hoe je dit opvat, als kritiek of als een tip waar je op kan letten.

Gr.

Ik.

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga snel verder sgat kussies naoual

----------


## Zina_Naual

owww sorrieyy ho0r
hallo ik kan het tog niks aan doen man en trouwens wat maak het nou uit om een spellingsfouten enz en jaa ho0r moet ik dan se3ma pica bello nederlands doen????



xxxzinaxxxx

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

hahaaha  :rotpc:  wollahila

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Het maakt wel wat uit ja, en niet zn beetje ook. Is geen normaal Nederlands hoe jij het typt, en dan ga jij mij nu vertellen dat het niks uit maakt? Dat je af en toe iets vergeet, Ok. Maar wat jij doet, ewa tja
Meid weet je wat doe je ding. 
Ga maar rustig verder met je boeiende verhaal.  :hihi: 

Daag !

Ps. Maak het niet al te interessant h !  :bril:

----------


## Zina_Naual

sOOww..ben je mij lerares??
neeij tog..... en trouwens kan me schelen wat je vindt.....

boeiend verhaal..is goed en trouwens je verhaal is ook boeiend ...je weet wel :hihi:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ga eerst normaal Nederlands leren, kom dan terug.
Misschien dat ik dan met je in discussie ga.

Thalla!!

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

eej bitch kom haar niet de les leren jah en wat blijf je nog plakken bij haar verhaal
dus in 2 woorden gezegd JOMPO LEVENLOOS
kusies naoual

----------


## Zina_Naual

WHATEVER!!!

EN TROUWENS GEFELICITEERD MET JE TAAL ALSOF JE PERFECT BENT!!

GAGAGA.....

WHATEVER!!

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

jah toch ofniet ze denkt ze is MIS PREFECT
fouten maken is menselijk
jah a zogenaamde mis perfect  :kotsen:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

heey ga snel verder ik w8

----------


## Zina_Naual

ThanQQQ naoual  :kusgrijs: 

Naualk wou uitstappen en zegt tegen ilias: doei sgat hvj!!
ilias: doeiii k spreek je nog wel mii vrouwtjuhh :kusgrijs: 

ilias ging naar huis...

ilias open de deur en zag doenya..

ilias: heeeY doenYa  :Wink: 
doenya: hoooiiiii allus goed??
ilias:  :blozen: 
doenya:  :Wink:  was het lekker??:P
ilias: aah jog gaat je niks aan man....
doenya: jaaah is goed.....  :duim:  

naual thuis....

moeder: heeey mii lieve lieve naual allus goed...??
naual zat maar te dromen,,die kus van ilias maakt me gek.. :blozen: 
moeder: ewa sgat??
naual: jaah huh wat seg je nou?
moeder:allus goed?
naual: jaa :grote grijns: 

dan komt broer van naual khalid,doenya klasgenoot...

heey mii sistaa allus goed??
naual: jah en met jouw??
khalid: hoe wast het met ilias?
naual: huh hoe weet j dat??
khalid: euhmmm je bent mi susje...k kom vaak erachter... :Wink: 
naual: leuk :blozen: 
khalid: jaah k wist wel....hep jullie gesoent??
naual: niet seggen ieg wollah?
khalid: je kunt mi vertrouwen en k zal niet seggen tegen moeder..en k zeg special voor jouw:wollah.
naual: ja k hep gesoent....
khalid: okeey meis :grote grijns: 
naual: en trouwens......k ken jouw niet meer...je bent te aardig tegen mij dan normaal....
khalid: ooohhh.... :blozen: 
naual: hep je soms oogje op iemand?
khalid: ja :blozen: 
naual: wie??
sarah,ilham,doenya,,,,,seg wie??
khalid: doenya :blozen: 
naual: whaaat doenya ieg wollah...weet doenya??
khalid: neeij 
naual: wanner laat je haar weten over je gevoelens??
khalid: euhmmm k denk binnenkort...

intussen werdt khalid gebeld door mo(klasgenoot van ilham)...
gesprek::

khalid: heey mo allus goed?
mo: jaah en met jouw?
khalid:jaa goed majah k moet helaas je vertellen!!
mo: seg ff...
khalid; euhmm k ben smoor op doenya...
mo: en k dan...op doeya susje ilham :blozen: 
khalid: ieg wollah whahahahahahhah :grote grijns: 
mo: jaah man maar k ga binnenkort mii gevoelens vertellen.... :Wink: 
khalid: me 2..maarre k ga...
mo: waarom??
khalid: k ben besig gesprek met naual...
mo: is goed doeiii

gesprek is gesloten...

naual: en??
khalid:  :blozen:  gaat je nikss aan..
naual: okeey k ga ff bellen  :Wink: 
khalid: okeey k ga ff weg...

naual ging ilias bellen....
maar ilias is bij hem kamer en hij pakt zijn mobiel en nam op....

WORDT VERVOLGD!!!

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga verder wijfie hahahaha  :roken:

----------


## Zina_Naual

ewa meisie gaa verder...... :grote grijns: 

en luitser nii naar mvr zz zij is gewoon nii se3ma waard als of sij het weet wat hoe het nederlands moet gagaga met je taal ach kaaskop men

----------


## Zina_Naual

whahhahah das waar ilham  :hihi:  

boven....geschreven door _ilhamtjuhh_  :tong uitsteken:  

majah....  :hihi:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga verder\

kussies naoual  :turkije:   :gek:

----------


## Zina_Naual

S g0ed ziinnaa in0ee :kusgrijs: 

hallooo??
naual:heey se3ma ken je mij niet :Wink: ??
ilias: uwahahahhahah tuurlijk wel sgatjuhh
ilias:ewa allus g0ed??
naual: jaaah goed en met jouw...
ilias: heel goed ..je maakt me geekk man :Wink: 
naual: ooh jaah hoe dan :Wink: ??
ilias: nou vanwege die kus hep je mij gek gemaakt want k ging meer van je houden :kusgrijs: 
naual: oooh gebruik je mij alleen voor zoenen??
ilias: neeij jog k ben niet als player man...wheheheh omdat k ben al heel lang smoor op jouw wil je weten hoe lang??
naual: jaaah
ilias: al 1 jaar!!
naual: whaaat  :schok:  
ilias: jaah zina k druft niet s0w goed maar nu wel en hamdl jij ook op mij :Wink: 
naual: jaaah lkkr ding weet k ewa hamdl
ilias: whahahhahah ben k je lkkr ding :blozen: ??
naual: ieg wat anders??? jah tuurlijk k mag tog menig zeggen??
ilias: tuuurlijk mii vrouwtjuhhh
naual: whahhahha mi kleine mannetje :grote grijns: 
ilias: hee let op je woordjes zina in0e :Wink: 
naal: oohh ben je mijn vader??
ilias: neeij jog k maak geintjuhh ,,,je lijkt egt op ilham en doenya gedrag.....pfff
naual:  :hihi: 
ilias: majah sgat in0ee....
naual: moet juh horen...
ilias:???
naual: khalid me broer..ken je hem??
ilias: jaah hij is mi mattiee :Wink: 
naual: jaah oke maar khalid is op je susje doenya....
ilias: s0www egt leuk... :Wink: 
naual: jaah maar khalid druft niet om hem gevoelens vertellen aan doenyaa......wil je met hem praten???please??
ilias: jaaah is goed..dat wou k ook doen :Wink: 
naual: je bent mii sgat :kusgrijs: 
ilias: tuuurlijk je bent mi sgat,liefste van me allus!!(L)
naual: majah k gaaa hea want k ga nu slapen ..t is al half 12!!!
ilias: whahahhahaha is g0ed sgat schoon slaapster...
naual: jij ook :kusgrijs: 
ilias: tuurlijk dan ga k alvast dromen over jouw.....
naual: whahhahah dat zal wel :Wink: 
ilias: doeiii sgat
naual: doeiiiiii love you for ever....
ilias: me 2

de gesprek is gesloten......


VOLGENDE DAY::::::::::::::::


T is zaterdag....

doenya en ilham ligt diep in de slaap..ze zijn moe van doorweeks....
moeder kwamt om ilham en doenya wakker te maken want sarah is bij hun thuis....

DOENYAA..SID OPSTAAN!!
doenya: maaaaaaaaaaaaam laat me rust man!!!
moeder:allloooo!!
doenya: whaaat gaga ilham wakker maken niet ik!!!
moeder:waga doenya k wist niet dat je lui bent :Wink: 
ILHAMMM SID OPSTAAN ...JAAA...NU!!!
ilham: SHUT UP MAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!
moeder: hallooo sarah is beneden!!!
ilham: whaaat?? sarah?? waarom :schok: 
moeder: weet k veeel ewa sid opstaan jij!!!
ilham ging opstaan en ging naar doenya om wakker te maken....
ilham: DOENYAAA HEEEY OPSTAAN!!
doenya: cowen!!!!
ilham: halloo sarah is beneden!!
doenya ging gelijk opstaan en rent naar beneden in pyjama en met gekke haren.....

sarah: heeey meissie
doenya gaapt het...hoooiii!!
sarah :allus g0ed??
doenya: jaah maarre wat is er?
sarah: k moet iets vertellen...
doenya: whaaat??
sarah: nouuu ...... 
doenya werdt gek van en schreeuwt:WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT SARAH SEG DAN!!!
sarah: rustig meissie k ga binnenkort trouwen :blozen: 
doenya: egt waar met wie???
sarah : met mij vriend..
doenya: ooohh met younes...ewa hamdl
sarah: jaah maar over 2 weken gaat bruiloft :blozen: 
doenya: wowwwww lkkr partyyyy!!
sarah: jaah daarom wil k jullie uitnodigden....
doenya: oooh meissie in0e thanQQQ  :kusgrijs: 
sarah: majah k gaaa :blozen: 
moeder van doenya:doe groetjuh aan je moeder en segt bedankt voor de uitnodigden.... :kusgrijs: 
sarah: is g0ed
sarah ging weg...
doenya rent naar boven en segt tegen ilham dat wij uitnodigd voor sarah bruiloft.....
ilham rent naar ilias kamer.....

HEEEEY SLAAPKOP SID OPSTAAN JIJ!!
ilias: cowen!!! k wil slapen...
ilham: jaaah maaar bel effe naual of sij ook uitnodigd voor de bruiloft :Wink: 
ilias: whaaat bruiloft  :schok: 
ilham: jaaah van sarah...
ilias: ooow okeey is g0ed.....ewa ga je niet opdonderen???
ilham: ja ja ja is g0ed...klootzak :Wink: 
ilias: COWEN  :grote grijns: 

ilham ging weg naar beneden met doenya om te ontbijten...

ilias belt naar naual en vraagt of sij ook naar sarah bruiloft en naual gaat en neemt ilias mee.......

naual denkt: wejouu k hep egt zin in feesten ...k wil dansen met ilias... :blozen:  :blozen: 

ilias denkt: wow k wil zien of sij kan goed dansen  :Wink: .......

opeens werd ilias geroept door hem vader.....

WORDT VERVOLGD!!!

----------


## Zina_Naual

:maroc:  is tha best s0w fuck the rest  :hihi:   :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga snel verder sgat ik weet niet wat je me hebt aangedaan oef verslaafd man  :lachu:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Zina_Naual

WHAHAHHAHAHAHA

TEMSJOEN XXXzinaXXX :kusgrijs: 

komt wel goed...binnenkort :Wink:

----------


## Zina_Naual

vader zegt tegen ilias of hij gaat naar de bruiloft van sarah en dat zei van ilias ja...


2 WEKEN::::::::::

de dag van sarah bruiloft..........

t is zaterdag ..in de zaal met mannen en vrouwen........

t is s'morgens.........

doeya,ilham,ilias thuis;;;;

doenya is wakker en d8 bvan wow k hep zin in vandaaag.....dan ga ff lkkr swingen...;D

doenya ging ilham wakker en zegt dat sij moet met doenya nara beneden samen ontbijten en ilham vraagt zich of moet ilias wakker maken want hij gaat ook naar bruiloft.......dat vind doenya goed!!!


ilham ging naar ilias kamer en ging hem wakker maken....

ilham: heeey droomkind gagagagga wakkker worden....
ilias: waarom,,laat me rust??
ilham: okeey dan ga k lkkr met naual dansen en niet jij :stout: 
ilias: neneneeeij k ga dansen met mi sgat......  :zozo: 
ilham: en trouwens wie is je sgat?? oma is je sgat .... dan mag je met oma dansen.... :grote grijns: 
ilias: oma is wel sgat maar helaas k ga niet dansen met oma k ga dansen met mi sgatjuhh!!
ilias: en trouwens je weet wel wie is mij sgat...
ilham: gaggaga opstaan!!! :stout: 
ilias: nou..k ga opstaan maar k wil je antwoord weten..... :grote grijns: 
ilham: wil je me antwoord weten...
ilias: ja!
ilham: weet je Sker??
ilias: jaaah...
ilham: okeey dan vertel ik je morgen..okay :grote grijns: 
ilas pakt haar arm en ...
ilias: K WIL NU WETEN....
ilham: IS GOED.....
ilias: vertel dan....
ilham: MET ZWEVER NOU GOED!!! :zozo: 

ilias werdt zat en stuurd ilham weg uit hem kamer...

doenya is klaar met ontbijten en vraagt dat ilham of al gegeten...

heeey dumba hep je wel gegeten??
ilham: euhmmm k ga nog eten okeeey k kom s0w...
doenya: opschieten...we moeten over 2 uurtjuhh bij zaal zijn :knipoog:  
ilham: wejou k wist niet dat je haast hept...wejouu rustig....
doenya:SIDDDD!!!

ilham ging ontbijten...

doenya ging naar haar kamer en zoekt 1 kaftan uit.......al halfuuurtjuh besig alleen kaftan kiezen....

intussen kwam ilias naar doenya en vraagt of...

ilias: heeey sgat zal k strikje of stropdas aandoen??
doenya: euhmmm......doe maar stropdas want als je strikje aandoen lijkt wel dat je gaat stikken :grote grijns: 
ilias: hou je bek ah mosiba...
doenya: ah sahbi ewa...cowen uit mij kamer......
ilias: ik moet iets vertellen......
doenya: what ..seg ff!!
ilias: nou..dat zie je wel bij bruiloft :grote grijns: 
doenya: whatever!!
ilias: w8 maar af... :stout: 

Even later zijn doenya en ilham klaar met opmaken en kaftan......ilias met deftig pak maar hij vind niet leuk ,hij wil liever spijkerbroek..majah het is feest :stout: 

Toen we aan kwamt bij de zaal............  :melig2:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

zet nu een vervolg oef 3la wijf gaat ze het spannend maken  :fuckit:  
pleace ga verder

----------


## Zina_Naual

Zag we te veel mensen ..egt veel...je gaat egt met je mond open.....

toen we ging naar binnen en ilias is buiten met vrienden(khalid,younesen mo)....

ik en ilham ging naar kamer waar sarah zit en opent de deur....

doenya: haaaaaaij sgatjuhh mii bruidjuhh :kusgrijs: 
sarah:  :blozen:  dank je sgatjuhh
ilham: ewa meissie k ben blij voor je :kusgrijs: 
sarah: wollah k ban bang voor savonds...
doenya: sarah ,, komt wel g0ed sgatjuhh je houd van hem en hij ook op jou dus is wel mooi :grote grijns: 
sarah: das waar majah...
toen kwam naual maar doenya en ilham herken haar niet meer....

naual: heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeij doenya en ilham :kusgrijs: 
doeya: ohh ohhh ken je mij??
naual: jaah duhhh ken je mij niet eens?? whahahah ieg geheugenverlies wella :grote grijns: 
doenya: neeeij  :stout:  maarre wie ben jij??
ilham: jaah man hoe ken je ons??
naual: hallooo k ben naual ,vriendin van je broer ilias......ewa ken je weer??
doenya en ilham: oooooooooooooooooh sgatjuhh soorrie meissie:kugrijs:
naual:whahahahhaah maak nikss uit jog :grote grijns: 

toen ging naual,doenya en ilham naar de zaal......egt mooi zaal vol met witte en rode rozen...wiite kleed en rode stoelen egt moooi...egt romantische.....

toen hoor naual dat iemand haar riep...

heeey zina allus goed??
naual draait om en zag dat ilias was...
naual: haaaaaaaay miii lkkr ding jah en met jouw dang??
ilias: jaah skkr wej0u wat sie je egt mooi en sexy uit...... :blozen: 
naual: thanQQQ jij oook sgatjuhh :kusgrijs: 

toen hoor we egt keihard muziek.........

ilias vraagt aan naual of mee dansen dat vind naual goed ....se ging dansen op midden van de dansvloer.....

doenya en ilham alvast plaats zitten ...ze wou net zitten zodat se door iemand gevraagd....

heey sgatjuhh..doenya in0eee....
doenya: heeey khalidd alles goed :grote grijns: 
khalid: jaaa :blozen: 
maar doenya ziet dat iets erachter komt dat sij nog iets niks weet.....
doenya: mooi s0w
khalid: okeeey wil je met me dansen :grote grijns: ??
doenya: whahhaha is g0ed...

ze gingen dansen...maar ilham zit alleen bij de tafels.....maaar sij voelt dat iemand naar haar kijkt.....

sij ging omdraaien en zag.......... :melig2:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

3la wijf gaat ze weer spannend maken oef ik word gek van jou hahaha jallah zet een vervolg  :fuckit2:  hahahaha  :staart:

----------


## Zina_Naual

:hihi:  whahhahahaha jaah meissie in0e :kusgrijs:   :hihi: 














 :stout:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ik eis een vervolg  :motorzaag:

----------


## Zina_Naual

whahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahah komt wel...

heel binnenk0rt!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ach mosiba 
sidisdisd vervolg man
wollah hadim jalal tief jij makt me gekkkkkkkk men
maar ik weet het gewoon skkr dat mo is hea ewa laat me raden  :hihi: 

m,aar jah sid snel vervolg ach temjoent

----------


## Zina_Naual

Dat was mohammed.....

heeey ilham allus g0ed :grote grijns: ??
ilham: jaaah goed en met jou??
mo: jaah tuuurlijk maarre....
ilham: ..........
mo: euhmm toen k je zag dat je alleen bij de tafels zit en k vraag me af of .....
ilham: seg ff dan mo!!
mo: wil je met me dansen? :blozen: 
ilham: whahhah is g0ed....
mo en ilham ging dansen....

toen opeens horen we een marokkaanse zang voor de bruid en bruidegom...  :jumping:  
toen kwam sarah en younes in hand en hand....ging naar bruidsstoel...

ilias,naual,doenya,khalid,mo en ilham dansen elkaar,,speciaal voor sarah en younes...

toen was het laat....sarah en younes ging alvast naar huis....

ilias en naual zaten nog steeds dansen en te zoenen waar mensen bij is..dat vind ze niet erg...

khalid en doenya zijn alleeen buiten want mo en ilham sijn druk met dansen....

buiten;;;

khalid: nou meissie vind je leuk?
doenya: jaaah heel erg leuk :grote grijns: 
khalid: euhmm k wil je iets vertellen over mi gevoelens...
doenya: euhmmm.....??
khalid: doenya mij liefde sgatje ....toen k je zag ben k al gek op jouw en toen blijkt we vrienden maar k wil meer dan vrienden.....doenya,k zeg je 5 woorden tegen jouw....
IK HOU KAPOT VAN JOUW!!
doenya:  :blozen: .........
khalid: k wil ff vragen..wil je met mij verkering?
doenya: euhmmm laat me ff denken.....euhmmm
khalid: whahhahahaha seg ff!!
doenya: jah tuurlijk wil k met jou :kusgrijs: 

toen gingen ze zoenen met vol liefde uit hun hart...... :koppel: 

maar helaas ilham en mo heeft gesien...

ilham: wooooow doenya was het lkkr? :stout: 
doenya: jaaah en?
ilham: hep jullie iets met elkaar?
doenya: jaaah :grote grijns:  en jij met mo?
ilham: neeij...
Opeens pakt mo ilham arm en zegt: sgat k moet met je onder 4 ogen spreken...
ilham schrikt........

Wordt vervolgd :kusgrijs:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga snel verder oef  :Iluvu:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Is g0ed aah zina in0e :kusgrijs:

----------


## Zina_Naual

ilham:...waht wil je tegen mij vertellen?
mo: dat k van je houd en k wil al een jaren op jouw...k wil je belangrijk vraagstellen...
ilham: seg ff
mo: wil je met verkering?
ilham: euhmm......
mo: seg ff please....
ilham: tuurlijk sgatjuhh :grote grijns: 
mo gaf een zoen aan ilham....ze zoenen elkaar......

doenya zegt tegen ilham:
was het lkkr?
ilham: whahhahha jaah skkr :grote grijns: 
deonya: whahhahahah majah meissie k ben blij voor je :grote grijns: 

en gaf een knuffel plus dikke zoen op ilham wang....

t0en ging doenya,ilias en ilham naar huis.....

Volgende daY;;;;;;

t is zondag...

doenya werdt wakker,dat snapt sij niet waarom so vroeg wakker .....t is al 10:00 normaal staat k om 12:00 ofs0w majah....

maar ligt gewoon op bed....en ging effe ilham wakker maken...

doenya: heey meissie
ilham: hoooi...
doenya: wejou moet je ons sien....
ilham: whaat??
doenya: nou kijk....we hebben nu vriendje.....!! wollah k d8 nooit aan vriendje ,want k maak gewoon vrienden....
ilham: me 2.... wejou
doenya: maar onse vriendje is wel onse klasgenootjuhh
ilham: Yess dan kan k teminste zoenen met mo in de les van kutvrouw :hihi: 
doenya: en k dan van lompekoe....whahahahhahahahahah :hihi: 
toen kwam ilias bij onse kamer....

doenya: wat is er?
ilias: soww se3ma jullie relatie met mi matties :knipoog: 
ilham: en? en jij dang? met naual,onse beste vriendin!!
ilias: wollah k d8 nooit aan meisje maar toen k naual zag...wejou sij maakt me gek....daarom ben k verlifd op haar  :love:  
doenya: jajaja gefeliciteerd :grote grijns: 
ilham: whahahhaha egt wel...
ilias: w8 maar af...maarre ga jullie niet met naual naar sarah...??
doenya en ilham schrikt en ging gauw aankleden....
ilias: wist k wel...:P

ilias belt naual of naual met doenya en ilham naar sarah... 
dat wou naual graag...

aankomsten bij sarah huis........

doenya belt aan de deur.....sarah deed het open....

heeeeeeeeeey zina!!!
sarah: whahhahahah meissie in0e
ilham: allus g0ed?
sarah: jaaah heel goed...
naual: hoe was t?
sarah: w8 tot younes weg is ...ok?
dat vind alle 3 meiden wel goed....

opeens ging younes weg naar moskee....

doenya: ewa vertel!!
sarah: oh oh wat hep je nou over??
ilham: wat je vanavond gedaan hebt...
naual: jaaah!
sarah: slapen!!! :grote grijns: 
naual: doe effe normaal..
doenya: vertel nou...
sarah: w8...k hoort van younes dat jij met khalid verkering hebt en ilham met mo..is dat waar?
doenya en ilham: jaaaah :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
sarah: ooohhh gefeliciteerd meissie :grote grijns: 
doenya en ilham: thanQQQ
naual: ewa sarah vertel!!!

sarah: okeey...gewoon normaal,je zult genieten en doet effe pijn maar gaat vanzelf weer over....wollah je zult genieten als je van iemand houdt... :grote grijns: 

naual,ilham en doenya staat met mond open en kijkt vies aan......

sarah: hallooooo sijn jullie soms siek in je hoofd??

naual: neeij hoor.....juist para:P
ilham: majah okeey hamdl
doenya: hamdl

sarah : nou dan gagag t0g niet vies kijken.....

iedereen lachen in de deuk...opeens ging de huistelefoon....



WORDT VERVOLGD :melig2:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

gaa verder sgat  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Sarah pakt de huistelefoon en neemt op....

hallooo?
heeey sgat ik mis je zegt younes..
sarah; younes tog
younes;  :hihi: 
sarah; wat is er?
younes; moet k nog marokkaanse brood kopen of niet?
sarah; jaah doe t maar
younes; okeey sgat k gaa doeii
sarah; waarheen?
younes; oooh met khalid,mo en ilias naar restuarants eten voot t gezelligheid :grote grijns: 
sarah; veel plesier
younes;doei :kusgrijs: 
sarah;  :kusgrijs: 

en sarah legt de telegoon neer......

wie??
sarah; ilham tog waarom wil je weten?
ilham; missgien mi moeder...?
sarah; als moeder je nodig heeft dan belt zij tog jouw mobiel en niet mij huistelefoon...
doenya en naual; OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
ilham; hou bek jullie 2....ieg mens
sarah; jaah tog k hep tog gelijk
ilham;jajaja gefeliciteerd:P
sarah; wuhahahahahhaha thanQQ zina in0e :grote grijns: 
ilham; majah wat gaan we doen??
doenya; kom naar restuarants...tOg gesellig??
naual; jaaah zullen we?
ilham; kom!!
sarah; lijkt me niet goed idee...
doenya; hoes0w aahh jog kom op sgat!!
sarah; okeeey als je wilt.....

We gingen met doenya auto naar italliaanse restuarants ''le mOk''.....

Toen we aan kwamen bij de restuarants,ging we plaats soeken...

maar achter ons zit groep marokkaanse jongens maar we negeert ze gewoon......

maaar sarah zag younes en riept; heeeeeey lkkr ding allus g0ed?
younes draait om en zag sarah...... :verliefd:  younes ging naar sarah..

heeey zina wat doe je hier :grote grijns: ?
sarah; ooow met mij sgatjuhhh
younes; oow ben k niet sgat?
sarah; neeij
toen younes gezicht steeds dichterbij sarah gezicht...
younes; ooh neeij?
sarah; nee.....
t0en opeens sarah en younes zaten te zoenen....

maar doenya draait om en soekt waar is sarah...eindelijk vindt sij maarrre se saten te zoenen...pffff


heeY waarom ging je onbekend jongen zoenen?
sarah draait om; huh??
doenya; hij..... wie is hij?
younes draait om.....heb je tegen mij?
doenya; ooooow sooorrriek d8 ff onbekend wollah sorrie...en trouwens met wie ben je hier gekOmen?
sarah d8; shit.....!!
younes; met khalid,ilias en mo hoes0w..
doenya; whaaat wejou neeij he?
younes; haaloooo je houd van hem waarom wil je hem niet zien?
doenya; k heb geen zin liever met mi laddies chillen dan geliefde... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
younes; whhahahaah jaaa maar laat ons ff rust ,,,we gaan ff verder
doenya; met what?
sarah; dit!
ze zoenen..... :koppel: 
doenya d8 pfff k gaa naar mi laddiess...


maar sij sag dat naual met ilias saten druk in gesprek en ilham met mo lkkr soenen ens0w.....maar waar is khalid??
sij heeft niks gevoeld zodat khalid handen op haar heup...

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
khalid; rustigg meissiiie ik ben maar...
doenya;;;oooeef gelukkig hoe druf je sow doen??
khalid; euhmmmm :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
doenya: ewa??
khalid; majah sgat k mis je heel erg.....
doenya: jaaa jaa je maakt gewwoon gein :grote grijns: 
khalid; wat ik egt mis??
doenya; wat dan?
dit.......doenya en khalid zaten te zoenen en ze horen achtergrond allleen maar;; woooooowww doenyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! dat was ilham en naual....

doenya stopt met zoenen dat vind khalid wel jammer...majah

deonya ging naar naual en ilham..

heey julllie 2
ilham; heeeey zina allus g0ed? of heb je tegen iemand anders?
naual; ieg sukkel sij had tegen ons 2!
ilham; jaah weet k ook wel naual
naual; ewa ...what is er mi zina?
doenya; waarom gingen jullie so van '' woooooooooooooooow doenyaaaaaa''??
ilham; tog leuk ieg moet k anders zeggen?
doenya; jaah heel erg graag...
naual; wat dan?
ilham; ooow wil je dat horen?'' ieuuww gaga tog niet zoenen met zwever''
khalid; ooow ben k zwever?
ilham; jaah je ebnt zwever....
khalid; s0www
doenya; ben je soms jarloers dat k met khalid zaten te zoenen?
ilham; nooooit
doenya; nou dan k wil dat jullie 2 bek houden okey!
naual; jaaah is goed.... :kusgrijs: 
doenya; thanQ naual
ilham: k gaa helemaal niet bek houden voor jou!!
doenya; ooh neeij?
ilham: neeij
doenya; waarom ging je dan zoenen met mo?
ilham; wannneer?
doenya; net...
ilham; net was k geprek met jou aaah sukkel...
doenya; neeij toen k ff weg op zoek naar sarah...
ilham d8 ; shit waaarom is mijn zus soww slim...tfoeee
ilham; euhmmmm neeij hoor tog mo?
mo; euhm ilham was egt heerlijk..
ilham; jaaah man wooow
doenya; oooooooooooow dan bedoelt je skkr lippen van mo...
ilham; tfoeeeeeeeee k haaat jouw ahh mosiba..
doenya; dat heet je vriend jaa!
ilham; ooow jah hoes0w?
doenya; nou je vriend heet mo..... nou mo-siba....
ilham; jij wollah bek houden okey :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
doenya; whahahhahahhahahhahah
ilham;whahahhahahahhahahahhaha

iedereen d8 dat doenya en ilham egt ruzie hebt....eerst mopperen op laatst gaat ze lachen pffff mensen tog :melig2: 

WORDT VERVOLGD.

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga verder  :boogjes:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=green]echt een leuk verhaal,
kan er lekker om lachen :Smilie: 
hoop snel een vervolg
x sihem [/GLOW]

----------


## Zina_Naual

iedereen d8 dat doenya en ilham egt ruzie hebt....eerst mopperen op laatst gaat ze lachen pffff mensen tog :melig2: 

naual; wej0uu k snap jullie 2 niet!!! wollahhilaa
ilham; duhh omdat je kent mij niet!!
naual;ohhh jaaah hoes0w niet?
ilham; waaarom seg je dan''k snap jullie 2 niet!!''??
naual; omdat k kan niet geloven wollah k d8 egt dat je egt ruzie met doenya en blijkt aan de eind ga je lachen!!
ilham; sow zijn wij duhhh!!:meilg2:
naual; whhahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahaha


tOen kwam brahim binnen....

heeey dames en heren allus g0ed??
jaaaah in de koor!!!

heeey d0enya alus g0ed segt brahim....
doenya draait om en schrikt...uehmm jaah g0ed en met jouwe??
brahim; g0ed :grote grijns: 
doenya;okeey
khalid segt tegen doenya ;wie is hij?
doenya; ooow hij is vriend van ilias.
brahim ; jaah mag k ff vragen?
khalid en doenya ;seg ff maar
brahim; hebben jullie iets met elkaar??
doenya; eerlijk gesegd ; jaaah
brahim schrikt en alsof hem ziel en hart gebroken.....
brahim; oow okeey majah euhmm euuhmmm
t0en kwam ilias;; heey mattie allus g0ed?
brahim ;euhmm euhmmm
ilias; wat is er?/
brahim; k kan beter maar gaaan doei!!!

iedereen snapt het niet waarom khalid zo maar weg zonder iets zeggen....

toen kwam sarah en younes,younes heeft rode lip van lipgloss .....komt door zoenen want sarah had lipgloss op gedaan :knipoog: 

whahahhahahahah heeey rode lipjee zegt mo
younes; huh rode lip??
mo; whhahahahahaha soorriee je siet als een clown!!
younes ;whaat!!
sarah; whhahahha sgatjuhh k ga voor je af halen...
younes; hoe dan?
sara; met doekeje duhh
sarah; he he eindelijk af!!
younes; huh okeeey
mo; whahhahaha net sie je s0w grappig uit :knipoog: 
younes; hou je bek okeeey klaar punt uit!!
mo; ja ja is g0ed
mo; ewa ilham sullen we gaaan??
ilham; jaaah man
mo; doei hea :knipoog: 
ilham; doeiii lieverd in0eee

mo en ilham is weggegaan naar ergens anders heen......

ilias; sooow naual...
naual; whaaat??
ilias; wejou je bent egt chagarijnig!!
naual; jaah k weet het..
doenya; hoe komt dat??
naual; whehhe je weet wel
doenya; neeij hoor dat weet k niet
naual; doe effe normaal..
doenya;  :stout:  nou waarom moet k perse normaal voor jouw doen??
naual; gewoon waar jongens bij is!!
doenya; ooow duhh !!
ilias; euhmm k weet al!!
naual ; wat dan??
ilias fluistert naual oren en segt; je bent skkr overperiode.....
naual; hoe weet je dat??
ilias;  :stout:  dankzij door doenyaatjuhh
naual; tfoeee ieg doenya...
doenya; ejourrrrr
naual; whaat k ezel??
doenya; jaaah je ebnt egt egt sukkel :melig2: 
khalid,younes,sarah en ilias; wuhahhahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahaha hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahah ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahah  :hihi:  :hihi: 
naual; hou je bek man ieg loser!!
doenya; dat ben je self loser!!
naual; ilias sullen we gaan??
ilias; whahahha skkr we gaan naar bioscoop okey?
naual; jaah is goed :grote grijns: 
doenya; ga maar.....k hoef jouw niet..
naual;  :aftel:   :hihi: 
doenya; doe je maar lkkr in je reet man...
naual; whaaat doe je maar self...
doenya; neneeeij hoef niet...
naual; nou dan k ga maaar

naual en ilias weg naar de bioscoop....
Sarah en younes is naar huis gegaaan want se hebben geen sin in de restuarants...

doenya; heey lieverd wil je naar mij huis brengen?
khalid; jaah is g0ed zina

ze wou gaan naar khalid auto maar opeens iemand pakt doenya arm en segt;

JIJ BENT NOG LANG NIET VAN ME AF!!

doenya en khalid draait om en zag............ :oog: 

~WORDT VERVOLGD~

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

eeej a wijf ga sniel verder kusies van naoual  :knipoog:   :huil2:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=darkblue]hou me niet langer in spanning its killing me :Smilie: [/GLOW]

----------


## Zina_Naual

BRAHIMM....

doenya kan niet geloven en khalid is sow kwaad...
heey klootzak laat haar rust...
brahim; neeij k ben niet klootzak jij bent klootzak die somaar me vriendin afpakken :boos: 
khalid; whhhaaat je vriendin?? neeij hoor sij is van mij klaar punt uit...en trouwens sij wil je niet okeey laat ons rust anders krijg je groot probleem...
brahim; ooh krijg k probleem sooww...sojuist niet....k denk dat jij krijgt probleem...okey??
khalid; neeeij hoor..... :boos: 
doenya; ho ho ho rustig en brahim laat me rust...
brahim; oooh sorrie hoor weet je soms niet?
doenya; wat dan?
brahim; dat k van je hou.....  :verliefd:  
doenya; k niet van jouw,ik hou van khalid okey..en nu laat met ons rust...
brahim; wollah zina je ben nog lang niet klaar met mij...
doenya; ooh we hebben geen relatie hoor k heb relatie met khalid niet met jouw
khalid werd sooow kwaaad en verkoopt een klap aan brahim, brahim kreeg een bloedneus en hij lag op de grond ,bewusteloos.
khalid pakt doenya hand en ging naar auto ,reed weg naar huis..

intussen in de auto;;;

doenya; khaliddd wat heb je nou gedaan?
khalid; sgeit aan hem tfoee sahbi
doenya;laat hem gaga tog niet hem klap verkopen...
khalid; als k niet klap verkopen dan gaat hij elke dag je lastigvallen enso
doenya; wejou seg eerlijk waarom deed je dat??
khalid; k wil niet dat je ander hebt of iemand je lastigvallen enso je bent voor mij niet voor iemand anders... :frons: 
doenya; hmmm....

daarna seg ze niets meer.Khalid brengt doenya naar huis daarna ging hij zelf naar huis.Iilas en naual ging terug naar restuarants want naual is sjaal vergeten ,Ze hebben sow veel lol met elkaar...tot ilias zag brahim bewusteloos op de grond....

ilias; brahim brahim hallooo hoor je mij...
brahim; euhmm,,,,doenyaaaa,,,,,,,doenyaa
ilias; what doenya....
naual; k ga ff ambulance bellen okey
ilias; jaah doe maar
ilias; brahim vertel alsjeblieft wat er gebeurt is....
brahim; auuww me rug,,,k kan niets ruiken want me neus deed het pijn ...euhmm auww.....
naual; ambulance komt eraan...volhouden ...nog heel even...
ilias; brahim vertel....

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow wooooooooooooooooooooow woooooooooyooooooooooooooooooow...ging de geluid van ambualnce...

de ambulance stopt voor brahim lichaam en iedereen kijkt naar......
de zuster stapt uit en rent naar brahim....

zuster; wat is er aan de hand?
ilias; k weet niet ,hij is mijn vriend en k ging weg met mi vriendin naar de bioscooop Toen ging k terug naar restuarant en zag k brahim lijf....ensooooo
zuster; okeeey brahim heeft hersenenschudding en gebroken rib en gebroken neus...ik denk dat hij in elkaar geslagen.
zuster; hij gaat naar ziekenhuis en bel je alsjeblieft hem ouders okeey.
ilias; jaah dank je wel mevr.
naual pakt ilias hand en segt;Zullen we gaan :frons: ?
ilias; :frons:  jaah is goed en k zal bellen naar me vriend ouders....
naual; okeey...

paar minuten later;;;
ilias; hem ouders gaat naar ziekenhuis.
naual; okeey is g0ed wollah k wil weten wat er gebeurt is....
ilias; k ook...

Thuis van ilias;;;

doenya; hoi ilias :frons: 
ilias; hoi moet je horen,brahim is in elkaar geslagen en hij is naar ziekenhuis....
doenya; whaaat ziekenhuis??? :schok: 
ilias; jaah hij heeft herenenschudding,gebroken rib en gebroken neus...
doenya; whaaat wejouu.....
ilais; weet je wie dat gedaan??
doenya; euhmmmm.......
ilias; seg effe....halloo je kan tog best zeggen...
doenya; euhmmm...........
Doenya wou het niet zeggen want zij weet dat ilias sow kwaad en gaat naar khalid in elkaar slagen...k ben ook boos op khalid maar k kan begrijpen dat hij wil me beschermen ......Zal k vertellen aan me broer??

Wordt vervolgd :melig2:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

kom op je kan het  :jumping:   :tunis:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Zal k vertellen aan me broer???

ilias; nou?? vertel dan??
doenya; euhmm khalid heeft gedaan omdat brahim ging mij lastigvallen en hij werd sow kwaad...ja.....
ilias;  :schok:  what khalid??
doenya; hallooo khalid wil me beschermen.....snap je dat niet??
ilais; jaah dat wel..k kan begrijpen,t is eigenlijk brahim schuld...
doenya; jaah daar0m....

Toen opeens horen we de deur open....

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY LKKKR DING VAN ME ALLUS G0ED :melig2: 
dat was ilham,ilham is sow vrolijk sinds sij relaie met mo,soms ilias en doenya gek van haar....

doenya; doe ffe normaal ja??
ilias; jaah man doe ff normaal
ilham;hoes0w waar0m moet k normaaal zijn..kijk k ben normaal :grote grijns:  en trouwens jullie hoeft niet bepalen wat k moet zijn...nOwaYY....
ilias; halloo er is gebeurt bij restuarants...
ilham; duhh doenya is net bevallen hea :grote grijns: 
doenya; wejouu heb je bek man tfoeee kehba
ilham; wheheh k hoer?? okeey dan vertel k aaan onse mother...
doenya; neeeij k heb geen zin in gezeik okey
ilham; duhhh....
ilias; heey ilham luister...
ilham; ik luister al....
ilias; okeey brahim is in elkaar geslagen door kahlid want brahim ging doenya lastigvallen en hij lag in de ziekehuis...
ilham; whaaaat..wejouuu
ilias; jaah daar0m moet je normaal doen...
ilham; whaat ,,,ja ja k ben al normaal hoor ewa doenya hoe gaat met jouw meissie?/
doenya; :frons:  g0ed alleen k heb ruzie met khalid want k vind niet goed wat hij doet tegen brahim.
ilham; heey khalid wil je beschermen en ook hij houd kapot veel van jouw daarom deed hij....snapie??
doenya; ja k snap maar k ga naar mi slaapkamer :frons: 
ilham; gama k ga ff onderweg naar morgen kijken:P
ilias; wheheh stomme serie man...
ilham; halloo er speel ook marokkaan bij...
ilias; ieg wollah
ilham; wollah
ilias; k kijk met jou mee ok....

ilham en ilias ging naar woonkamer en kijkt naar ''onderweg naar morgen''

Doenya ging naar kamer en pakt haar mobiel...
Zij heeft bericht gekregen van khalid.... wel 2 berichten......

bericht 1;;;

lieve lieve schat van me, het spijt me sow erg.... net we ruzie hadden dat heb k nooit gewild.....En k deed omdat k van je hou en k wil je bescheremn aal die ellende...Vergeef me XXX khalid 

bericht 2;;;Lieve d0enya, Vergeef me alles wat k heb gedaan.K weet dat k iets stom deed maar k ben sow kwaad en k hoop dat je kunt begrijpen.Doenya ,,praat alstublieft met mij,Ik werd ziek en k wil je lieve zachte stem horen .....K wil je nooit kwijt als k je kwijt dan kan k niet meer leven,hoe kan k leven zonder jou??? XX khalid ps; schrijf please terug..... 

doenya kreeg een tranen in haar ogen,het is sow mooi bericht maar zij weet dat khalid veel spijt heeft.....en besloot om hem te bellen....

gesprek;;;
doenya; hoi...
khalid; doenya??
doenya; jaah...
kahlid; lieve schat het spijt me sow erg en k heb gehoord dat brahim lag in de ziekenhuis maar vergeef me....
doenya; k vergeef jouw wel,dat snap k wel omdat je van mij houd...
khalid; jaaah je weet niet hoe k veel van je hou....
doenya; hmmmmm :Smilie: 
khalid; whahahhahaha wollah sorrie voor net,k haat ruzie...wollah soorie
doenya; zand erover :grote grijns: 
khalid; whahahahhahahahahha
doenya; heey k moet ophangen want iemnad belt mij...
khalid; wie??
doenya; gaat je niks aan joh...gewoon meisje denk k
khalid; okeeey doeiii

opgehangen;;;;

doenya belt naar onbekende want onbekend heeft wel 10 x gebeld naar doenya...

doenya; halloo met wie spreek ik?
..........; WOLLAH JIJ BENT NOG LANG NIET KLAAAR K GA IET MET JOUW DOEN DIE JE HAAT...EN ALLEREERSTE GA K KAHLID IN ELKAAR SLAGEN EN DAN NEEM K JOUW MEE!!
doenya; brahim??
..........; JAAH K BEN BRAHIM ZIE JE WEL JE MIST MIJ HE....
doenya;FUCK YOU LAAT ME RUST AHH KK PLAYER TFOEE SAHBI

doenya ging ophangen en zij huilt...t0en kwam ilias naar boven want hij hoort de geschreeuwt...

ilias; wat is er??
doenya; snik hij snik hij snik.....

ilias kan niet geloven waarom doenya sow verdrietig van,k denk niet van khalid....wie dan??
doenya; brahim....gaat.....mij....verkrachten.....en..snik snik :tranen: 

ilias werd heel kwaaad en kan niet geloven.....hij rent weg.....
doenya ging achterna rennen en segt dat hij niet moet gaan....
hij luister niet....
t0t iemand ilias roept en ilias draait om......

Wordt vervolgd....

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga verder zinaa word hier geeeeek  :wow:

----------


## Zina_Naual

ilias werd heel kwaaad en kan niet geloven.....hij rent weg.....
doenya ging achterna rennen en segt dat hij niet moet gaan....
hij luister niet....
t0t iemand ilias roept en ilias draait om......

Dat was khalid,hij is heel kwaad met rode gezicht...en kijkt naar doenya want doenya sta nog bij de voordeur....

khalid;ilias ik ga naar brahim..
ilias; dan ga ik mee....
khalid; weet je niet waarom omdat brahim heeft me net gebeld en zegt dat hij doenya afpakken en ze zouden trouwen en doenya gevruikt jou gewoon maar dat geloof ik niet....
En kijkt naar doenya met verdrietige blik in ogen...
doenya vraag me af wat deze blik zou beteken....khalid ging naar doenya en segt;

khalid; doenya ,gebruik je mij?
doenya:whaaat neeij helemaal nie ,,khalid ik hou van jou en ik haat brahim,,wollah vraag maar zelf aan ilias...
khalid gaf een knuffel en gaf een kus op voorhoofd van doenya...
doenya;khalid waaar ga je heen??
t0en kwam ilham met volle mond(chips)...
ilham; heey ...
khalid; hoi.....
ilham; doenya wat is er ,waarom siet je bleek uit?
doenya; doe ff normaal gaga tog niet met volle mond praten..
ilham; w8....(ging doorslikken).......en??
doenya; kijk ik heb net rare gesprek gehad dat was brahim en hij bedreigt dat hij zou mij verkrachten ensoo...
ilham; whaaat :boos:  wollah k maak hem af wollah k ga hem lul afhakken :boos: 
khalid; lieverd k ga voor jou doen okey
ilham; okeey...heey ilias ga je ook mee met khalid??
ilias ; jaaah,kom khalid??
kahlid; doeii doenya
doenya; doeii :frons: 
ze stappen in de auto van ilias en reed naar ziekenhuis.....

doenya deed zijn deur dicht en ging naar woonkamer.Opeens horen ze dat de deur open is...(dat was moeder van doenya en ilhamen ilias :knipoog: )

Salam malikom
doenya; hooi mam(zij probeert vrolijk te zijn want moeder mag niet weten).
moeder; soow wat ging jullie 2 doen in woonkamer??
ilham; ook we kijken naar GTST...
moeder; oooh is wel leuk serie?
doenya; heeel leuk...
moeder; dan kijkt ik effe mee :grote grijns: 
doenya zegt tegen ilham; wejouu als viese dingen op tv komt...
ilham;whahhahaha
moeder;waarom lach je?
ilham; ooh niks...  :zozo:  

0peens ging charlie met nick zoenen ensow.........

moeder; wat is dat?? gaga doe andere temsjoen...  :wow:  
doenya en ilham; whahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahha hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahha hah  :haha:  
moeder; nou jah is dat normaal waar k bij??
doenya; maar je wil tog meekijken...
moeder; waarom ga je deze zerie kijken??
ilham; omadt leuk is...mag t0g?
moeder; maar er staat veel vieze dingen op....ah temsjoen...
ilham; nou en??
ilham; hun zijn niet enige hoor, jij doet ook,,,ik en doenya in toekomst dat doet iedereen eigenlijk :zozo: 
moeer; tfoeee waga ilham
moeder ging naar boven naar haar slaapkamer.....

opeens ging de doenya mobiel...trrrrrrrrrrrrr..............

wordt vervolgd

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga sneeel verder
groetjes je sgatje naoual  :koppel:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ach temsjoen 
als er een spannende moment is dat ga je se3ma stoppen hea
waga wollah ik maak je af.../.......  :kalasnikov:  




























































geintjuhh........ :stout:   :hihi: 
ewa sgat gaa verder.......wollah ej heb mii siek gemaakt:P:P

----------


## Zina_Naual

Doenya kijkt naar schermpje van de mobiel,,,staat erop''onbekend'' toen d8 doenya van;pff ik ga niet opnemen!!
zij heeft uit gedaan....

moeder kwam naar beneden,zij heeft kandoera aan...

ilham haat kandoera en zij vind stom waarom moeder draagt en waarom niet gewoon pyjama's...

ilham; aaah yemma
moeder; aaah wat is er?
ilham; wat heb je nou?
moeder; wat iik heb?? hoe bedoel je??
ilham; gaga tog niet kandoera aan...wollah staat bij jouw lelijk,geloof me!
moeder; ewa geeft niet k blijf tog thuis..
doenya; jaah dat vind je man niet leuk :Smilie: 
moeder; ooh neeij mijn man heeft niks mee te maken...
ilham; hallooo toen gewoon pyjama aan ..niet kandoera..
moeder; ewa ilham...saffii
ilham; moet je maar zelf weten maar ik vind egt oeerrrlelijk tfoee
moeder; waga ilham waga
doenya; ga je haar klap geven?
moeder; jaaah wollah ik werdt egt ziek van haar...temsjoen
ilham; ewa waarom wil je dan kinderen?
moeder; omdat ik vind kinderen leuk..
ilham; maar je weet iets want kinderen wordt volwassene...niet kleuter...
moeder; wejouu wollah k werdt egt gek van jouw en wat heb je?
ilham; weet ik niet :Smilie: 
doenya; whahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaa hahahahahah ieg sukkel
ilham; heb je tegen mij?
doenya;whahahah jaah duhh ieg loser
ilham pakt kussen en slaan tegen doenya gezicht,doenya pakt zelf ook kussen en slaan terug..0ntstaan er een kussengevecht in de woonkamer :knipoog: 
moeder; ewa saffii heeey ewaaaaa doenyaaaaaaa safffiii ilhaaaaaaaaam saafffiii ga tog niet met kussen slaan ewa saaffffiiii
ilham; waarom?
moeder; ey vind je wel normaal?
ilham; jaah tog leuk?
moeder; what leuk...ben je wel goed in je hoofd??? stel je voor dat kussen kapot is....wie gaat betalen?
doenya; je man??
ilham; jaaah duhh
moeder; mijn man is ook jullie vader begrepen??
ilham; oooh dat wist ik niet
moeder; denk je dat ik iemand anders?
ilham; jaaah
doenya; ik denk het wel
moeder; ewa wie dan?
ilham; zwever uit marokko...
moeder; hehe temsjoen se3ma ik trouwen met zwever ....waga
ilham; kan tog??
doenya; jaaah halloo je ouders heeft geen geld dus je ouders wil sow graag dat je gaat trouwen ewa trouwen met zwever..... is gratis hoor :knipoog: 
moeder; whaaaaat doenya...ben je soms gek??
doenya; jaaah k ben gek ewa heb je mis mee?
moeder; jaaah k wil niet mijn dochter gek...
ilham; maar je man is ook gek ewa waarom ben je met hem getrouwd??
moeder; temsjoen ilham....ik hou van je vader ewa ik mag tog trouwen??
ilham; ieg wollah??
moeder; jaaah je mag ook zelf weten wie je wil trouwen...
ilham; okeeey dan ga ik trouwen met yes-r :grote grijns: 
doenya;; oooooow lkkr ding
ilham; wejouuu
moeder; lkkr ding?? wie is yes-r???
doenya; ooh bekende ...hij rapt weet je samen met alib...
moeder; ik wil niet dat ej met yes-r trouwen ,hoe kan ik met hem praten want hij rapt tog....
ilham; praten is zelfde als rappen maar rappen is beetje snel weet je
moeder; dan kan ik niet volgen en verstaan....
doenya; weeet je wat ....laat maar okeyyy!! anders ontstaan eeen ruzie...
moeder; emili dank je wel doenya..
ilham; wheheheh bedanken...gaga kom met mij vechten jalal sid....
moeder; neeij
ilham; kom maaar ieg mietje
moeder; neeeij
doenya; laat haar...
ilham; duuhhh me moeder is mietje
moeder; neeeij
ilham; ewa seg maar neeeij.....maar in japan betekend wel een jaaah :grote grijns: 
moeder; huh japan ik heb niks mee te maken met die chinees...pfff
ilham en doenya; whahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaha hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
moeder; ewa saffii
t0en kwam vader naar binnen...
Salam malikom
moeder; salam alykom
doenya; euhmmm babe... mag ik wat vargen??
vader; ja lieverd...
doenya; wat vind je dat je vrouw kandoera aan??
vader; ik haat kandoera
ilham; oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow ik zei het tog maar je luistert niet naar mij....
moeder; ewa temsjoen bek houden jij!
ilham; neeij ik ga egt niet bek houden voor jouw!!
vader; ho ho wat is er??
doenya; kijk ilham zegt tegen moeder dat zij beter maar pyjama aan maar moeder wil het niet ,wil liever kandoera aan...
vader; ewa mijn vrouw alsjeblieft pyjama aan (in marokkaaans)
moeder; waarom?? waarom moet ik perse pyjama aan...(in marokkaans)
ilham; omdat kandoera staat bij jouw ooooooeeeeerlelijk ewa
moeder; okeey ik ga pyjama aan en niet meer gezeik okey
doenya; hehe eindelijk
ilham; applaus voor mii motherrrrr
iedereen klapt voor moeder maar moeder neegeert ze gewoon en gaat naar boven om pyajama aan te doen.....

opeens ging de bel en vader deed het deur open...dat was ilias en khalid...
vader; wie is hij(hij had tegen khalid)..
ilias; oow hij heet khalid en hij is mi mattie..
khalid; salam malikom
vader; salam
khalid en ilias ging naar woonkamer en vader is weg naar moskee...
moeder kwam naar beneden met de kleren aan want zij ging naar haar schoonzus...dus doeya en ilias en ilham en khalid alleen in de woonkamer...

doenya; ewa vertel....
khalid; brahim heeft spijt en hij is egt smoor op jouw vanaf 1 de klas...
doenya; whaaat wollah ik hoef hem niet..
ilham; duhh je vindt hem lelijk...
deonya; jah!
ilham; ik wist gewoon...
ilias; wat wist je?
ilham; dat doenya nooit op brahim,,gaga hij si egt lelijk pfff
ilias;whahhahahahah okeey....
khalid; doenya je hoeft niet zorgen maken okeeyy
doenya; okeeeeey
doenya rent naar kahlid en ze gingen elkaar zoenen....
ilham; ieg tongenverslaafd .....pfff
ilias; whahahahha hallooo jij ging ook met mo zoenen...
ilham; hoe weet je dat?
ilias; duuhhh weet je wat hij zei...
ilham; seg nu!!
ilias; dat hij vind egt lkkr om met jouw te zoenen ,egt sexy... wejou hij praat alleen over jouw en droom alleen over jouw....
ilham; whaaat boeiend ik heb sgeit aan
ilias; neeeeij je hebt niet sgeit aan want je bent ook smoor op hem en je vind zoenen met hem sow lkkr is dat waaar??
ilham;  :blozen:  euhmmm........
ilham; jah en ?? heb je soms mis mee??
ilias; nee neeeij ik heb niks mis mee ho0r
ilham; emili...okeeyyy
ilias; :grote grijns: 
ilham; en jij dan met naual??
ilias; hou je bek je weet allang okeey
ilham; whahhahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah
ilias; ieg mens
ilham; jaah ik ben mens en??
ilias; tfoeee ik haat jouw
ilahm; als ej mij haat waarom praat je dan met mij?
ilias; wejou ik ga man....
ilham; waarheen?
ilias; naar me kamer
ilhanm; duuhhh je gaat skkr naual bellen.....
naual,,ik hou zoveels van jou wollah ik mis jouw lippen om te zoenen en ik wil dat jij elke dag bij mij naast ligt........ 
ilias; hoe weet je dat tfoeee bitch??
ilham; klootzak!!
deonya en khalid ging stoppen met de zoenen...
doenya; ilham en ilias jullie 2 bek houden okeeyy
ilham; ik!!\
doenya; jaa
ilham; hallooo ik hoef niet bek houden maaar ilias moet wel bek houden!!!
doenya; ik zei jullie....dat beteknt jij en ilias moet bek houden okeeey!!
ilham; ja ja mevr doenya...begrepen??
doenya; jaa en noem mij niet mevr maar doenya!!
ilham; wagggaaa is g0ed...mevr..oeps sorriee...doenya :grote grijns: 
doenya; okeey.....
ilias; ik gaaa ,heey khalid ga je met mij mee?
khalid; waar heen??
ilias; naar me kamer
kahlid; jaah is goed
khalid en ilias ging naar ilias kamer.....opeens kreeg doenya een berichtjuhh maar ilham heeft ook gekregen......

Bericht ,die naar doenya en ilham gestuurd ;;;

_heeeey meisssie kom snel naar mijn huis want sarah is hier,,en ik heb dvd gehuurd dan kunnen we samen bekijken zoneder jongens,,,whahahahah kom snel..NU!!!! XxX naual XxX_ 

ilham en doenya staat maar mond open en ze pakt snel jas en doet de deur dicht...
ilias dacht van huh doenya en ilham is weggegaan maar naar toe??

WOEDT VERVOLGT.......

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

ga sneel verder  :boogie:  sssgaatjeee

----------


## Zina_Naual

HeeY lieve reactie
ik zal het binnekort verhaal schrijven....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Want nu heb ik druk(bezig met examen) en ik zal kijken als ik genoeg tijd hebt dan zal ik vervolg zetten op deze verhaal..

k0essie naual

ps; krijg ik niet lieve reactie?? :blozen:

----------


## XXXzinaXXX

:schok:  nu verder gaaaan  :maffia:

----------


## Zina_Naual

Ewa sgatjuhh sorrie dat lang duurt want ik heb zware periode gehad majah hier komt vervolg,special voor XxXzinaXxX... :kusgrijs: 

Bericht ,die naar doenya en ilham gestuurd ;;;

heeeey meisssie kom snel naar mijn huis want sarah is hier,,en ik heb dvd gehuurd dan kunnen we samen bekijken zoneder jongens,,,whahahahah kom snel..NU!!!! XxX naual XxX 

ilham en doenya staat maar mond open en ze pakt snel jas en doet de deur dicht...
ilias dacht van huh doenya en ilham is weggegaan maar naar toe??


ilias dacht van 'huh dat klopt niet maar ik wil naar me schatjuhh'' en zegt tegen khalid of hij wil meegaat naar naual,dat wil hij.
aangekomen bij naual thuis,doenya en ilham zat gewoon zeiken over koeitjuh en kalfjuhh maar sarah wordt zat van...;heeey kutwijf kan jullie niet stoppen met zeiken?? jullie lijkt wel stelletjuh kinderachtige..ilham; sorrie hoor:P:P doenya; haloo we maken geen ruzie hoor..sarah; neeij dat wil ik niet...maarr..ilham;ben je soms sip ofs0w? omdat younes bij was? toen kwam younes aan en sarah rent naar hem en gaf dikke vette zoen.ilham;wist ik wel duhh...stelletjuh...:P :grote grijns:  doenya; whahhahahahahhaha ieg ilham what heb je nou? ilham; hoe bedoel je?
doenya; kjaah jij bent egt zieke mens..ilham; jaah  :hihi:  toen kwam ilias en khalid,we gingen elkaar groeten...en we kijken de film ''shouf shouf habibi deel 2'' toen de film afgelopen ging we naar restuarants voor gezelligheid.Ilham belt mo of hij mee met haar naar restuarants..dat wil hij...paar minuten later kwam hij aan.

We gingen met 2 auto naar restuarants ''magribia el tanger''
Aan kwamen bij de restuarants..we gingen plaats zoeken en wat bestellen...ilham; soow ilias wat ga je bestellen? ilias; huh ik denk dat ik maaarre......ilham; tik tak tik is dat sow moeilijk?? ilias; hou je bek dan moet je niet mij vragen.doenya; whahahahha rustig jullie 2...wejou jullie maak sow druk om eten....iefff even later ging srah en younes naar huis...ilham en mo ging wat wandelen door het park(romantisch) ilias en naual ging naar huis want ilias moet volgende dag werken.khalid en doenya zit nog steeds in de restuarants.khalid; heey sgat zullen we keertjuh met mo en ilham ergens anders heen? doenya; waarheen?
khalid; wat denk je dat we naar rotterdam llkr shoppen en ergens anders eten...ewa inschallah mooie weer.doenya; jaaah doe maar wollah lijkt me leuk :grote grijns: .....0peens kreeg doenya een bericht van ilham;;;

*heeey zina hoes daars0w?? hier is egt romantische:P majah ik ga nu naar huis en kom je?? want nu is egt laat ..maaar khalid brengt je wel XXX je crazy ilham* 

doenya leest en zij moet lachen,khliad vindt raar waarom zij lacht,om wie lacht zij dan?? doenya wat is er? doenya; ooh niks..effe bericht sturen..

*aaah mosiba je hoeft niet zorgen maken maar dat is wel leif voor je(K) en khalid brengt me wel...doegg tot straXX je Zus doenyA* 

khalid; ga je mee? doenya; jaah is g0ed..ik ben egt moe:P khalid; jaah dat zie ik..en brengt doenya naar huis...tot aangekomen bij de doenya huis.......

wordt vervolgd...binnenkort weer :knipoog:

----------


## _Ilhamtjuh_

ga verderrrr meisieeee!!!! :stout: D

----------

